# New house incoming - Finally!!



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi all.

Some of you may know but we we had agreed a sale on a property back in July that this week we finally pulled the plug on after weeks and weeks of being dicked about.

We found out earlier this week that the owners had contravened building regs, planning permissions and conservation area restrictions.

We could get an indemnity on all of this at their expense but as we had plans to do lots of work there, the chances of any future planning/building permissions would always carry a huge risk of rejection so we pulled out.

Fast forward a couple of days and we've now just signed on the dotted line on a new build with the all important double garage.

Best thing is, it's at completion stage so we'll be in before Xmas, the week before on the 18th but at least we can now finally move forward.

Our buyer completed weeks ago so has not to break the chain below her and has moved into rented with her boyfriend and her 2 kids so she was well relieved yesterday when we gave her the good news as she'd taken an almighty gamble with completing without us anywhere near completion above her.

Just thought I'd share a bit of good news, albeit for the wife and I, during this current doom and gloom we're all living with at present.

I'll provide an update on the garage as I'll be putting some decent flooring in once we get settled.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Really pleased for you, one of the most stressful things you can do in life. Lovely Xmas present!


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

My dream is a double garage,happy for you 👍


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Philb1965 said:


> Really pleased for you, one of the most stressful things you can do in life. Lovely Xmas present!


Cheers Phil.
It most definitely was a stressful 4mths I must say. This will run smoothly now and we're already packed up so we can kick back and let things progress nicely.
Our last house move 7yrs ago was to our current house and that was a little messy but nothing that stressed us, this time around though.......it was manic!



Steveom2 said:


> My dream is a double garage,happy for you 👍


Cheers Steve. 
We have a double garage now but 2 single doors, nice space indeed but the wife never liked putting the X3 into one side of the garage so this double with no centre pillar is spot on.


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

That's great news, really pleased for you all 

Still miss my double garage from the last house...  Interestingly we moved out 5 years ago on 18th December as well!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice one mate, I'm in the midst of looking for a home, first time getting a mortgage so i bet its a good feeling


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

BrummyPete said:


> Nice one mate, I'm in the midst of looking for a home, first time getting a mortgage so i bet its a good feeling


Good luck with it all Pete, it's only stressful if somebody in the chain isn't honest and their solicitor is slow and useless.

Our solicitor was/is absolutely top drawer, we were recommended to her via some friends who've moved a few times the last few years.

Moving into a 'new' property is a great feeling with lots of time spent online looking for bits n bobs.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

nbray67 said:


> Good luck with it all Pete, it's only stressful if somebody in the chain isn't honest and their solicitor is slow and useless.
> 
> Our solicitor was/is absolutely top drawer, we were recommended to her via some friends who've moved a few times the last few years.
> 
> Moving into a 'new' property is a great feeling with lots of time spent online looking for bits n bobs.


Cheers mate


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great News - enjoy


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

Congratulation mate, good old double garage, I'm very jealous


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations.
As others have already said.
DOUBLE garage:argie:

I pulled out of a house that had a massive detached garage that could fit 4 cars!
Was a house where you had loads of restrictions too, so I can understand why you pulled out of the first one.

A big garage is a lovely oasis of calm to retreat to.
Looking forward to loads of pics of your new garage :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Congratulations 👏 and a double garage too, you lucky sod :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Exciting times. 

What was your take on the housing market? Did you have good demand for your current house? 

What was the advice of pricing? Were good offers made, or lots of low balling?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Congrats dude :thumb:

Ahhhh double garage.

Thing I keep dreaming of all the time 

Even the mrs knows its got to be the first thing on the wish list next time we move.

We're thinking downsize in house, but to a bungalow style with a double garage and more land. 

If I get a double garage the mrs will think I've left her LOL :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I seem to be like everyone else on this thread, and am REALLY looking forward to the new garage thread, way more then the new house thread. Lol. 

I'd love a big double garage. Hope it all goes to plan, mate. 

Cheers

Niall

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Congratulations mate, glad things have worked out and sounds like, for the better too... :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good luck in your new home , Double Garage is great


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Exciting times.
> 
> What was your take on the housing market? Did you have good demand for your current house?
> 
> What was the advice of pricing? Were good offers made, or lots of low balling?


Hi buddy. Bit long winded but stay with me. Just to say, we live in Retford, Nott's.

When we listed in July, we went with an estate agent that charges a one off fee of 1k, solely because we knew the house would sell easy, not being big headed there but the estate we live on is a sought after estate. Other estate agents wanted anywhere from 1-1.2% plus vat on the final selling price and at the 330k mark, that's 4k nigh on so a 3k saving straight away.

Listed 325k-335k guide price and sold on the 1st day at 330k from a cash buyer who pulled out 3 days later as a previously sold house came back on the market at 30k less in a different part of town. Relisted again and sold immediately again to buyers who'd had their viewing cancelled when we accepted the 1st offer. This time 327.5k from somebody who'd sold but in a chain with 2 below them!!

Just a note here about our estate agent, Mark Nicholson in Retford. This guy was absolutely top drawer. Spent over 3hrs in total at the house taking quality pics, producing an interactive video via 'Matterport' video tech along with a walk around promo video that he shares to local social media sites.

He works 7 days a week and answers his phone on Sundays which was useful as he rang us on a Sunday to ask if we'd accept a couple of viewings on the day. Basically, he doesn't miss a trick. Follows up the viewings immediately and provides all honest comments, good or bad about the viewings.

For 1k, no other estate agent can touch him for customer service, presentation photo's/video etc etc... unbelievable service from day 1.

He's still in touch with us now checking in to see if we've made any inroads on a future purchase.

Onto the housing market around here with our search criteria being a 10 mile radius. It's very strong with, for the right house, prices being met at asking and over. We viewed another house on our estate that was our house but extended, 4 bed detached. It was up at 375k, 40k over ours but with a lovely extension to the rear plus an extension on the existing double garage to provide a bar/movie room.

Relisted as he'd been messed about for 4mths like us and wanted somebody who could proceed immediately which we could as our buyer had completed on hers weeks ago so as not break the chain below us. Offered 370k, he said no, wants 375k so we agreed. He went back on his word and took a viewing 2 days later from someone in a chain and they offered 385k with no option open to us to put in a counter offer, not sure why. Guy's a kn0b basically as we were going upto 395k for it. Told his estate agents that we were disappointed to not even be offered the chance to bid 395k and within 10mins they came back and said he wanted a deal at that to which I said, tell him to go and do one as he'd agreed 375k 2 days earlier and was a complete messer.

Since July, we've had Rightmove property alerts pinging in daily, nothing has come up that we'd actively seek to move on. Quite a few are overpriced and sell once reduced, quality ones go straight away but those are normally over our budget. Our estate agent said the market is bouyant as the stamp duty holiday is very attractive, we save over 11k on our current purchase when back in July, we knew we had that expense to factor in so that's a nice bonus for us now.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks all, the 'boss' is getting giddy now with planning various bits n bobs for when we move in.

Moving in so close to Xmas in a current lockdown prevents us looking for nice things but all will be good over time.


----------

